# Is it okay to take expired Ambien?



## SmokingTree (Mar 26, 2013)

Found a whole bunch of 5mg Ambien that belonged to my mother (She passed away 2 months ago.) when I was cleaning her stuff out the other day, and it has 7 pills remaining and expired on 1/12/13. Would it be okay to take these bad boys?


----------



## Trippy Mayne (Mar 26, 2013)

I don't see any harm in this, and sorry to hear about your loss, take care.


----------



## SmokingTree (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks dude. Appreciate, 
I guess theirs no use in this thread now huh


----------



## SSHZ (Mar 26, 2013)

MOst meds are still very effective, even a few years after expiration. If it's a life threatening illness, I would make sure to use fresh meds. If not, like a sleep disorder, swallow away.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 26, 2013)

Absolutely not. Send it to me, and I will guarantee safe disposal. cn


----------



## Doer (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm not fond of Ambien. Sleep walking. Weird dreams. But, by far Halcyon is the worse for me. Like roofies, just can't remember.... that I was trying to sit on the lap of a co-worker coming back from London. They told me later. I swear, I was getting pissed. I thought these gals were pulling a joke.....

Then boom....the memory flooded in...weird.


----------



## SenorBrownWater (Mar 26, 2013)

i quit ambien after i woke up with my hand in a half full peanut butter jar...
well played, ambien...well played...


----------



## Trippy Mayne (Mar 27, 2013)

I remember when I was 17 I had taken Ambien and the next morning I woke up and saw that I had stacked all my cups forming a pyramid on my dining room table and was like what the fuck did I do last night?
Quickly put them all away tho, if mom would have saw that would have been my ass lol


----------



## canndo (Mar 27, 2013)

I have taken drugs three to five years out of date - works just about the same. I DID, recentently come across two nembutal capsules that were issued in 1954. Not much but a tiny bit of brown goo in the caps - probably not worth taking


----------

